# CUSCO ... de fin de año



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Bueno pronto estaré de regreso en Lima... así que ya son las ultimas tandas...






















































​


----------



## *asterix* (Jun 1, 2010)

buenisimas fotos, como logras estos efectos, tengo camara nueva y no se usarla hno: y da pereza leer todo el manual son casi 1000 paginas.


----------



## auccay chapcha (Sep 29, 2010)

koko cusco said:


> Bueno pronto estaré de regreso en Lima... así que ya son las ultimas tandas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


belleza monumental^^^^


----------



## Giorgia12 (Jan 21, 2012)

RESPECTO AL INCA DE NUESTRA PLAZA.

Continúa discusión sobre efigie de Inca en la Plaza de Armas
El grupo de ciudadanos que realizó un plantón a favor de que la efigie siga en su lugar aumenta, incluso se ha creado una cuenta en Facebook en la que los cusqueños expresan su respaldo a la obra del alcalde, realizada en forma inconsulta.

A las filas de los críticos se sumó el reconocido intelectual cusqueño Jorge Flores Ochoa. El historiador, que fue condecorado por el ex presidente Alan García con la medalla de la "Orden de Gran Cruz", se mostró en contra de la permanencia de la imagen.

Flores Ochoa precisó que la categoría de Patrimonio Cultural del Cusco obliga a las autoridades a "mantener la intangibilidad de ese lugar a partir de su nominación como tal" en octubre de 1983.
DIARIO EL COMERCIO.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Muy buenas las fotos! Me encanta el lado histórico del Cusco, sus callecitas y plazas llenas de historia y tradición, la combinación entre lo tradicional y lo moderno. 

Eso sí, este año la municipalidad ha demostrado carecer de buen gusto con respecto a las decoraciones navideñas. El árbol es un chiste y esas luces en la pileta lucen fatales. El nacimiento es muy elegante, pero la forma como lo han colocado en la plaza no le hace justicia.


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

las luces de la pileta no las veo tan malas, pero el Arbol de navidad, si en verdad es un chiste...parece decorado con pelotas Viniball...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

*asterix* said:


> buenisimas fotos, como logras estos efectos, tengo camara nueva y no se usarla hno: y da pereza leer todo el manual son casi 1000 paginas.


Bueno la opción que yo tengo disponible es la de convertir a B/N toda la imágen excepto los tonos verdes... el color lo puedo seleccionar a voluntad...

Otra opción sería la de usar photoshop usando capas ... volver B/N la foto y luego devolverles el color solo a las partes verdes de la foto...



auccay chapcha said:


> belleza monumental^^^^


muchas gracias waikicha pero no es necesario quotearlas todas... ya que saturamos la página... Muchas gracias por tu visita




Giorgia12 said:


> RESPECTO AL INCA DE NUESTRA PLAZA.
> 
> Continúa discusión sobre efigie de Inca en la Plaza de Armas
> El grupo de ciudadanos que realizó un plantón a favor de que la efigie siga en su lugar aumenta, incluso se ha creado una cuenta en Facebook en la que los cusqueños expresan su respaldo a la obra del alcalde, realizada en forma inconsulta.
> ...


En mi opinión un Inca tiene mayor prelación que una escultura de un hispano en Cusco... Llamese Francisco Pizarro Diego de Almagro etc... etc... etc... sinembargo la pregunta es ¿Debería estar sobre la pileta?... Bueno en fin ese ya es otro tema



J Block said:


> Muy buenas las fotos! Me encanta el lado histórico del Cusco, sus callecitas y plazas llenas de historia y tradición, la combinación entre lo tradicional y lo moderno.
> 
> Eso sí, este año la municipalidad ha demostrado carecer de buen gusto con respecto a las decoraciones navideñas. El árbol es un chiste y esas luces en la pileta lucen fatales. El nacimiento es muy elegante, pero la forma como lo han colocado en la plaza no le hace justicia.


Respecto a la decoración navideña pues que puedo decir esas luces de animales estaban bien hace 5 años pero como que ya sale sobrando... muchas de ellas nisiquiera funcionaban bien... Respecto a las luces de la pileta... mmm no me parecieron tan feas...

El nacimiento si es único yo diría que Cusco es cuna de artistas como los Mendivul que ponen la diferencia respecto a los pecebres comunes de simepre... No se si la distribucíón esta mal? weno quizas esas mangueras con luces led como que no me gustan mucho pero si fué bastante orifinal su nacimiento... Mucho arte de pormedio...



uspaorkoo said:


> las luces de la pileta no las veo tan malas, pero el Arbol de navidad, si en verdad es un chiste...parece decorado con pelotas Viniball...


mmm le cambiaron de bolas de Coca Cola a bolas de colores nada más y el año pasado nadie se quejó weno ja ja ja... En fín la idéa es compartir no buscar todo lo negativo a las cosas... No sean Grinchs ja ja ja


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## Darkharlos (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow Koko estas hecho un tigre. felicitaciones muy buenas fotos y los efectos esta bien capos.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ya lo habia dicho, y lo vuelvo a decir: 

¿Cerezos en la plaza mayor del Cusco?








:lol:

Me encanta esta imagen. :cheers2:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Darkharlos said:


> Wow Koko estas hecho un tigre. felicitaciones muy buenas fotos y los efectos esta bien capos.


ja ja gracias broer ojala hubiera tenido más tiempo para hacer más fotos como esas... Pero bueno ni modo je je


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Ya lo habia dicho, y lo vuelvo a decir:
> 
> ¿Cerezos en la plaza mayor del Cusco?
> 
> ...


ja ja gracias Andres!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Koko haz majorado muchisimo como fotografo!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

MONINCC said:


> Koko haz majorado muchisimo como fotografo!!!


tanto asi? ja ja gracias compare un abrazo


----------



## theWrC (Sep 3, 2011)

Fotasos! en huaraz también han puesto un árbol de cerezos en la plaza por navidad XD


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

theWrC said:


> Fotasos! en huaraz también han puesto un árbol de cerezos en la plaza por navidad XD


ja ja


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

avanzando


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

next=>


----------

